# New buildings along BNL line



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

Adding 10 new buildings to my rail line. They are Smith Pond Junction products which if find very rewarding to build and add just the flavor I want to portray. Attached is a short YouTube video of the village of Nutown which sits at one end the the BNL Rail line. If the video is not displayed below click on this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lTA1S1_ibo


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Smith Pond Junction... 

...I seem to remember those kits as being the ones that have to be built board by board. 

If so...then you put in a *LOT* of work building the structures of Nutown. 

They look great! Congrats!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice group of buildings! 

Chris


----------

